
Ask HN: Which books are the best to learn Python Django? - jessicaXXX
I am learning Django framework. What are the books, tutorial or videos to learn Django?
======
mjhea0
Also, check out-

\- Official Django Tutorial:
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.10/intro/tutorial01/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.10/intro/tutorial01/)

\- Tango with Django:
[http://www.tangowithdjango.com/](http://www.tangowithdjango.com/)

\- Real Python: [https://realpython.com](https://realpython.com) (note: I am
the co-founder/author)

~~~
babayega2
Tango with Django is the best.

------
webmaven
For beginners, I recommend either "Hello, Web App"[0], or "Two Scoops of
Django"[1].

[0] [https://hellowebapp.com/](https://hellowebapp.com/)

[1] [https://www.twoscoopspress.com/products/two-scoops-of-
django...](https://www.twoscoopspress.com/products/two-scoops-of-django-1-8)

